# 08 Uninc vs 08 Jibpan.



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

my bro had last year's jibpan and he loves that sh*t.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wish I could compare it to the Uninc but thats a board I didn't bother with. You have my reviews at the top if that helps any. I love the jibpan and will be picking one up.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Jibpan will be better for all around.


----------

